

Please, review my project - AppRock.co, amazing product for Android developers - bourdine

We provide a simple way for increasing your Android App downloads - add local languages to your App, and ask local bloggers for reviwing. You can ask a 2500+ Android bloggers around the world. Check more here -  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;approck.co
======
petervandijck
It's like Launchrock for apps :)

\- Your design doesn't look great. Should be easy enough to fix, buy a
template. And get rid of that Drupal logo.

\- You're just selling a list, which seems dodgy. A better approach would be
to keep your list, and create a system that gets reviews. You keep the value
(the list) in house, and you can optimize with technology.

Good luck!

~~~
bourdine
Peter, good idea, thanks so much!

